# Aux works fine, No HDMI output on Freebsd-13RC



## jisuchoi01 (May 20, 2022)

Hello. I am new to freebsd.
Thank you for developing freebsd

I have a i3-10100 comet lake PC with FreeBSD 13.0-RC3.
I can't hear a sound from monitor. So I follwed this guide(https://wiki.freebsd.org/Sound).
I can hear audio pcm 0~3(Realtek) when I play mp3 file and youtube with aux headphone but only HDMI sound not works. 





Could you teach me
1. How to make HDMI works?
2. Why sndstat show kaby lake pcm4 though my cpu is comet lake

please.. 

Output of uname -r :

```
3.0-RC3 FreeBSD 13.0-RC3 #0 releng/13.0-n244696-8f731a397ad: Fri Mar 19 04:00:20 UTC 2021     [EMAIL]root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org[/EMAIL]:/usr/obj/usr/sr
c/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

pulseaudio version : 14.2

Output of /cat/sndstat

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek (0x0897) (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Realtek (0x0897) (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek (0x0897) (Front Analog Headphones)> (play)
pcm3: <Realtek (0x0897) (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```
Output of /etc/rc.conf

```
ifconfig_igb0="DHCP"
ifconfig_igb0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
sddm_enable="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_type="OPEN"
sndiod_enable="YES"
virtual_oss_enable="YES"
```
Output of /boot/loader.conf

```
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
cryptodev_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"

i915kms_load="YES"
kern.vty=vt
snd_hda_load="YES"
compat.linuxkpi.i915_disable_power_well="0"
```

What I tried,

1. sysctl dev.hdac.0.polling=1
2, sysctl hw.snd.default_unit (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/no-sound-in-freebsd.69898/)


----------



## sidetone (May 21, 2022)

So the sound works when you set the default to another output.

On an older FreeBSD for Radeon, there was a way to set it audio out on HDMI. Someone pointed it out in these forums. However, that directory isn't there on mine now, when newer drivers are available.

Obsolete instructions:


> Edit the line "int radeon_audio" in /usr/src/sys/dev/drm2/radeon/radeon_drv.c to:
> `int radeon_audio=1`
> 
> After this, rebuild the modules only or whole kernel as typical:
> `/usr/src/sys/modules/drm2/make clean; make; make install`


Yours is an Intel, so it would have varied. Also, then, it changed the TV mode after the recompile, and I had to use the TV remote to switch it from zooming in to be the correct dimension. There's these older threads: Thread radeon-hdmi-audio-supported.50950, Thread no-audio-with-intel-kabylake-hdmi.66757.

Though in the newer driver a lot of these files are put into the same places. In FreeBSD 13.1, with the newer drivers installed, there's two files with "audio" (`grep`) in /usr/src/sys/dev/drm2/: drm_srtc_helper.c and drm_edid.c. These would be different as they don't have "int" next to this like in the older example. Perhaps there's a way to set the audio on now, without making an adjustment to the code and recompiling.

I'm curious about mode-setting as described in drm-kms(7) and drm(7).

Also, `grep -i audio /boot/modules/*ko` shows matches in those binary files. It may take assistance from someone who knows these drivers to enable audio on HDMI.


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2022)

jisuchoi01 said:


> FreeBSD 13.0-RC3.


That's a release candidate of 13.0-RELEASE, it expired a long time ago. Even the full 13.0-RELEASE is now considered EoL as 13.1-RELEASE was recently released. Upgrade your system to 13.1-RELEASE, then see if the issue is fixed or not.









						Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
					

The FreeBSD Forums cater primarily to end-users and systems administrators. As such, the Forums focus almost exclusively on FreeBSD versions that are officially supported according to the official FreeBSD website. Since resources are scarce, the FreeBSD Forums strongly suggest that anyone asking...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 24, 2022)

SirDice said:


> 13.0-RELEASE is now considered EoL



Not quite. It's expected to live for at least three more months: <https://www.freebsd.org/security/#sup>.


----------



## SirDice (May 24, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Not quite. It's expected to live for at least three more months


It's effectively EoL, bugs aren't going to be fixed. Issues with it aren't going to be resolved. You will be told to upgrade first.


----------

